# Elections and future of Guns?



## Ol' Roy (Oct 23, 2008)

Is it true what I am hearing, that if Obama and them other Dems win, we wont even be able to hunt with a sling--shot soon?? :eyeroll: I can understand banning assault rifles and auto-type guns, but not semi-auto shotguns and deer rifles! 
What do they expect us to hunt with for food after we loose our jobs at the hands of these clowns ruining the economy some more.....stones and clubs? 
Maybe they'll wise up and start putting some real pork in the legislation they pass....like bacon we can eat, instead of some special earmarks to send money to some egg-heads to study the effects of fruit fly reproduction on Mars. uke: I'd vote them all out on their assssses!!!


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

im not as worried about this issue as others are... other than assault rifles, i just cant see them taking away our guns. i think as hunters, we dont have much to worry about as far as our hunting guns. a gun ban to that extent just strait up wouldnt get passed...

i hope on im wrong about this though.... :-?


----------



## Keepitrealguy (Nov 4, 2007)

If you don't think the liberal left isn't interested in your hunting arms you are absolutely living in the dark. Take a good look at our friends in Australia and England and ask them how their hunts are going. I personally am not a gun nut but if you give an inch you will NEVER get it back. Question... what is the difference between a semi-auto assault rifle and your semi-auto Benelli?? Absolutely nothing is the answer. You have to pull the trigger each time on both. Now you and I know that there is a big difference, but when the wacko Sarah Brady types get this into Washington they all get lumped together. My suggestion is this. Pay your $35 a year to join the NRA to have our nut jobs battle their nut jobs and we will all keep our present rights without losing ground further. One last question for everyone... has any gun right been given back after taken away? I think not. We can't give in or your trusty 870 will be next and that is NOT far fetched right wing rhetoric but rather good ole common sense. Good hunting!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Keepitrealguy said:


> If you don't think the liberal left isn't interested in your hunting arms you are absolutely living in the dark. Take a good look at our friends in Australia and England and ask them how their hunts are going. I personally am not a gun nut but if you give an inch you will NEVER get it back. Question... what is the difference between a semi-auto assault rifle and your semi-auto Benelli?? Absolutely nothing is the answer. You have to pull the trigger each time on both. Now you and I know that there is a big difference, but when the wacko Sarah Brady types get this into Washington they all get lumped together. My suggestion is this. Pay your $35 a year to join the NRA to have our nut jobs battle their nut jobs and we will all keep our present rights without losing ground further. One last question for everyone... has any gun right been given back after taken away? I think not. We can't give in or your trusty 870 will be next and that is NOT far fetched right wing rhetoric but rather good ole common sense. Good hunting!


100% right. they will chip away at this for years....public gets acustomed to it and eventually they will just go for a complete gun registration...then eventually you will be checking your guns out to go hunt.

they will use the semi-automatic assault weapons as target...then after that they will go for the handguns (cuz who needs them right?) and right on down the line.

give an inch they take a mile.


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

keepitrealguy.. what about the assault weapons ban in 1994?? Pretty sure that was switched back in 2004..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lardy, it was not switched back. The republicans managed to have a sunset clause put into the bill. That means it had to be renewed or it was no longer affective.
Look for some of the videos here in the political form. In the past Osama has asked for the ban of all handguns, he has asked for banning all semi autos, he has asked to ban hunting ammunition. He wants a 500 percent sales tax on ammunition. The list goes on and on. He is the most anti gun senator in history. 
You know how the pro abortion people are always worried about abortion rights being turned back by the supreme court right? Well our second amendment was affirmed with only a slim margin vote. One more judge voted for it than against it. That's close. That can be called before the court again at any time. Now if Obama gets in he will be able to appoint two maybe three new supreme court judges, not to mention hundreds around the nation. When our second amendment comes before the court again what do you think will happen.
No matter what he promises it means nothing. McCain is capitalizing on his propensity to lie right now. Obama talked about how bad it was the way money and funds corrupt the election. He entered into an agreement with McCain that they both take public funding. McCain did and Obama backed out because he knew he had rich liberals in the wings ready to pour hundreds of millions of dollars into his campaign. When handgun control sends in political contributions who do you think they send them to?

In ending yes some of our fellow sportsmen will vote for Obama. We just have to face the fact they have different priorities and don't care as much about their firearms as we do. Many will react and say they are not single issue voters ( their way of telling you they are smarter and more sophisticated than you). The fact is I'm not a single issue voter either. Preemptive is good.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Obama is endorsed by the
"American Hunters and Shooters Association"


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Just in case anyone is wondering about the "American Hunters and Shooters Association"



> AHSA was created with the specific intent to provide political cover for anti-gun politicians by allowing them to claim support from a "sportsmen's" group. In truth, the anti-gun credentials of AHSA's leadership is well documented. For instance, AHSA president Ray Schoenke has a long history of giving political donations to some of the most anti-gun politicians, including Al Gore, John Kerry, Barbara Boxer, Bill Clinton, Dianne Feinstein and Ted Kennedy. In 2000, Schoenke donated $5,000 to Handgun Control, Inc. (now the Brady Campaign) and the Ray and Holly Schoenke Foundation also made donations to the Brady Campaign. AHSA Board member John Rosenthal remains the leader of Stop Handgun Violence, the Massachusetts anti-gun group. And one of the leading organizers of AHSA is Bob Ricker, who has been a paid expert witness against gun manufacturers in a number of reckless lawsuits. (For more information, see Anti-Gunners Don Camo As Elections Loom.)
> 
> AHSA's political activities are predictable when you consider its primary goals are to discredit the NRA and advance the interests of anti-gun politicians. AHSA's first effort was in the 2006 Missouri Senate race. AHSA used direct mail to mislead sportsmen and distort the landmark work NRA was doing to protect millions of acres of wetlands in Missouri. While NRA was working with legislators to protect the 100-year flood plain in Missouri from development and ensure that land would be available to hunters, AHSA produced direct mail falsely claiming the NRA had "sold out hunters" so that they could mislead sportsmen into voting for anti-gun candidate Claire McCaskill (See Who Needs Another Alternative To NRA for more information.) Unfortunately, AHSA's lies were at least partly to blame for McCaskill's election and the loss of Sen. Jim Talent, a valuable friend of gun owners and sportsmen.
> 
> ...


See more here: http://tinyurl.com/AHSA-Truths


----------



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

youre right plainsman, just trying to make the point that we can own assault rifles again after they were taken away.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dgyer said:


> Obama is endorsed by the
> "American Hunters and Shooters Association"


I would like to see that. I know there is one group that was a gun control group that changed their name. Now they sound like one of us. Hunters for firearms safety or something like that. I will realy doubt the Hunters and Shooters Association endorsed Obama. Try find that if you can I would faint if it's true.

Edit: I didn't read far enough JustAnotherDog. I see you have taken care of it. So it was those jerks who call themselves American Hunters and Shooters Association. I'm sure they didn't do that for deception. It just goes to show that none of these people can be trusted or believed. Good job JustAnotherDog. :thumb:


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

You guys are completely paranoid. This whole post is nothing but the usual right wing fear mongering. I am a moderate independant and if the same party stays in office I'll have to take my own gun and eat it, because there won't be any jobs left to feed my family and me.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the facts are the Democrats have been in control for the last two years, and the democrats caused the current financial meltdown not the republicans.

Unfortunately the republicans just dont have the stones to fight them and have given up on the conservative adjenda that got them into office.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> You guys are completely paranoid. This whole post is nothing but the usual right wing fear mongering. I am a moderate independant and if the same party stays in office I'll have to take my own gun and eat it, because there won't be any jobs left to feed my family and me.


http://www.sportsmenforobama.org/content/view/33/

I guess some people are just too lazy to read or research. This stuff ain't made up. Obama has a strong history of doing whatever he can to take away your rifles, handguns, shotguns, etc. Of course some folks won't realize what is going on until someone is knocking on their door to confiscate them. In california, people were given time to dispose of their "evil black rifles" or the state would dispose of them. Again, not made up BS, it's history.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

dgyer said:


> Obama is endorsed by the
> "American Hunters and Shooters Association"


This is great! The time for a better gun control is coming. Hunters do not need assault weapons at all. We will keep shooting squirrels, ducks and deer as we usually do, but our kids in schools and city streets would become safer. Vote for Obama and keep peace of your mind.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

sevendogs said:


> dgyer said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is endorsed by the
> ...


I can't beleive some of the people on this very site. A hunting site would support an anti-gun president/party. That's just crazy. We don't need more gun control. We need the old laws to be enforced and criminals to be punished. Plain and simple.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> dgyer said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is endorsed by the
> ...


Hunters dont need guns at all. In fact, they dont need other weapons such as a bow and arrow. Hell, while were at it lets make it to legally hunt only what you can kill with your own bare hands. No firearms, bows, dogs, knives, fish hooks etc etc.

IF the 2nd amendment was about hunting, it woulda said so. I can tell you without a fact my Ak47 hasn't killed any kids, but it has a plethora of bunnies to its name. Oh and a few squirels too.

IF gun control and socialism are so great, why the hell did you come to America???????


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

first off, this is not just a hunting site... it deals with a lot a different outdoor activities. Second, not all outdoorsmen believe that voting democrat will lose you your guns. You have guys on here that tell you that Obama will take your hunting dog away... and the scary thing is some believe this stuff. I've said this before and I'll say it again, the NRA would be doing it's members a much bigger favor if it stuck to the truth and got away from all of it's scare tactics....


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

..........the scary part is that the NRA and all other pro-2nd amendment organizations and people ARE telling the truth about Obama-- and it is scary......very scary! Obama supports are so blinded by his media backed, hogwash & backpedaling lies and untruthfulness, it is at a point of being absolutely pathetic........it doesn't take but a minute to look up his track record on the second amendment in his Illinois senate days and the US senate......he is in favor of complete and total bans of all kinds of firearms and ammunition and has tried to do so on more than several occasions...........so in reality, the NRA is is telling a very scary, but truthful story about Obama's record on firearms and ammunition....time to wake up! As an example.....look on any outdoor sporting goods store that sells products online......look at the ammunition shipping restrictions and where those restrictions are.....Illinios is one place that has very tight restrictions already....and your Mesiah Obama is a supporter of more restrictions......no need to say more----he is going after all firearms and ammo restrictions and all out bans...
OBAMA uke:


----------

